# Panga Marine 18' Skiff - New Build



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Dropped off the deposit this morning for a new Panga Marine 18' Skiff. Build targeted to begin in 2 weeks and complete roughly 1st week of May. I'll be posting updates & photos as the build progresses. I am thrilled that I live within 20 minutes of the shop so I can visit often throughout the build. Experience thus far with Rob & Tom has been 1st class. Tom hasn't missed a detail as we've been spec'ing out the boat.

We had a pretty challenging task spec'ing a boat that was both family friendly that could accomodate beach & island hoping family fun as well as spec it out to be a fishing machine for inshore & nearshore. In the end, it came down to compromises and I think with the help of Panga Marine we've come up with a great boat outfitted uniquely for my families diversified needs.

Here's the short list of what's been spec'ed: Ice Blue Hull, Oyster White Deck, 90 HP E-Tec, Minn Kota RT 80 w/ iPilot, Garmin 740s w/ thru hull transducer, Center Console w/ Bench Seat & live well, Bow & CC Seat Cushions, Livorsi nav lights, swim platform, amongst other goodies.

Now the wait begins... stay tuned.. I'll post images as soon as we're in the mold.


----------



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

This boat sounds pretty close to ideal. Love the swim platform by the way. That's a feature I needed on the flats skiff I fell off of last time I was in the Bahamas!

Zach


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Should be sweet, can't wait for more pictures. I have next disease real bad and think only a panga will cure me.

I'd look HB 998 HD and I pilot link other than than that it sounds perfect.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## kstovall82 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow!! Gonna have to watch this closely sounds like a great family/fishing platform [smiley=rockin.gif]


----------

